# acotxar o ajupir



## Almoina

Hola a tothom!

Estic fent un recull sobre jocs populars infantils i m'ha sorgit un dubte. En l'explicació d'un dels jocs utilitzo la paraula _acotxar_. _"Un dels nens s'acotxa i l'altre passa per sobre..." _Un company de feina m'ha comentat que no tothom entendrà a que m'estic referint.

Així doncs, volia saber si vosaltres us _acotxeu_ o us _ajupiu_?

De fet, l'_acotxador_ dels castellers ve de la paraula _acotxar_, oi?

Gràcies!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Almoina,

Jo sempre he utilitzat el verb acotxar que també s'utlitza a les Terres de l'Ebre. 

Salut
Isa


----------



## Sancho Panza

Jo sempre utilitzo ajupir, i acotxar l'he llegit, però també l'he sentit en gent que crec no eren de Barcelona.

salut.


----------



## atzucacalalluna

a tarragona fem servir acotxar


----------



## zazap

Jo conec la paraula ajupir


----------



## sybil_bcn

Hola

ambdues opions són vàlides i completament sinònimes, tot i que acotxar també vol dir tapar-se bé, amb roba o el cobrellit. A Barcelona diem acotar-se o ajupir-se, però no acotxar-se. 

Al diccionario normatiu hi diu això, d'acotxar amb el sentit que ens ocupa:

*acotxar*

_1 _v. tr. [LC] Abaixar, ajupir. 
_2 _intr. pron. [LC] Acotxa’t, que encara ens veuran.

que vagi b

sybil


----------



## kiyama

hola
A Mataró només fem servir acotxar dins el lèxic casteller.
kiyama


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sempre he dit "ajupir-se"


----------



## su123

Hola!

Per Girona, també ens "ajupim". La primera vegada, ara no fa gaire, que vaig sentir acotxar, vaig haver de demanar què volia dir.

su123


----------



## Dixie!

Jo sóc de les Terres de l'Ebre, i com molt bé ha dit Isabel-fr, aquí diem "acotxar-se"


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo en aquest sentit dic "ajupir-se", per mi "acotxar" és el que diu Sybil_bcn, com posar al llit a algú abrigant-lo, posant-lo així com a l'hivern, amb la manta fins al coll, que s'hi està tan bé, ben... bueno, ben acotxat. 

Però no m'és estrany que em diguin "acotxa't" per dir-me que m'ajupi...


----------



## Heiwajin

> A Mataró només fem servir acotxar dins el lèxic casteller.



De fet a l'acotxador dels castells no se li diu igual a tot arreu. Segons tinc entès se li pot dir tant "aixecador" com "cassoleta" depenent d'on sigui la colla que fa el castell. 

A Mataró li dieu acotxador doncs?


----------



## kiyama

exactament, li diem acotxador. I pel que he sentit, es pot dir de les altre maneres que has indicat.


----------



## Mei

Jo també faig servir ajupir-se. 

Salut

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Jo sempre dic: Ajupir.
Salutacions,
X:


----------



## xupxup

Doncs al Vendrell ni ens acotxem ni ens ajupim. Ens *acotem.* Acotxar (dit cotxar) és tapar bé amb mantes al llit, i ajupir només ho diem amb el sentit d'enganxar-se els dits amb una porta, per exemple.
Però suposo que si ho trobo escrit entendré abans acotxar que ajupir.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Xupxup,

ara que et llegeixo, caic en una cosa... Jo d'un temps ençà dic "*ajupir*", però tota la vida, a casa, al Garraf (és que som veïnes!), m'he *acotat*. Ara fa temps que visc a Barcelona i que tinc amics de tot arreu, per això, involuntàriament, he adoptat paraules que diuen els altres i he deixat de fer servir altres de meves de tota la vida.

Curiosament, a la carrera, amb el grup d'amics, una amiga del Vendrell i jo érem les úniques que als ocells els deiem "moixons".

Salutacions a la vila de Pau Casals.


----------

